# French Cleat



## Litrenta (Aug 3, 2012)

*French Cleat*



















Started adding a french cleat system to keep my tiny little space organized. I had tons of scrap pieces of plywood and dowels hanging around from previous projects so was able to make good use of it. I absolutely love this setup and have had a lot of fun building out all the attachments for the wall.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey….what's a TV doing in the shop???? You must be watching woodworking shows, right?
Wall looks good with all the cleat set-up. Far too organized for me. I'd get confused if I didn't have to go scratching around looking for something
Good work


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Now I've figured out what to do with all the 3" scraps of plywood i have laying around. Problem solved. Storage maximized. This place rocks.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a system like this in my shop. I like the versatility. You can change things any time. Nice job.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are truly getting the most from your space! I just installed my cleats yesterday and you are giving me some great ideas! Really well done!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How well do your batteries stay in that charger while charging? I like how the drills are set up.


----------



## Litrenta (Aug 3, 2012)

Litrenta said:


> *French Cleat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could inspire some ideas, the entire French cleat system and all the accessories have been from numerous google/lumberjock searches and some just made up on the fly. This picture was taken in the summer and I already have tons of additions to it including cabinets, etc. Such a versatile system!

As for the drill holder, the batteries easily stay in the charger because you'll notice the angle of the battery holder actually slopes down so its perfect for wall mounting.


----------

